# معدل جريان الماء في الانابيب



## top2006 (24 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني انا لدية مشروع في الطاقة الشمسية وواجهتني مشكلة في حساب معدل التدفق الكتلي للماء داخل الانبوب للاجل حساب الكفاءة فانا محتاج الى المعادلات التي توضح كيفية حساب معدل التدفق الكتلي وحساب سرعة الماء داخل الانبوب علما اني قطر الانبوب هو 6 ملم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

معادلة حساب التدفق داخل الأنابيب هي q = a . V 
حيث ال q هي معدل تصرف المياه بالم 3 / ثانيه 
وال a مساحة مقطع الأنبوب بالم 2 
وال v سرعة السائل داخل الآنبوب بالم / ث
وأفضل سريان يكون عند سرعة مابين 2 و 3 م / ث


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

أحي الفاضل لو طبقنا في المعادله بفرض السرعه 2 م / ث لنحصل علي سريان رقائقي تكون كمية المياه التي يمكن أن تمر بهذا الأنبوب o.203 م 3 / ساعه أي مايعادل 203 لتر / ساعه أي مايعادل 3,4 لتر / الدقيقه


----------



## top2006 (27 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك لكن في المعادلة مجهولين هم سرعة الجريان ومعدل التصريف فكيف احسب معدل التصريف ؟ ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## جمال الجمال (1 يونيو 2010)

من اين حصلت على قيمه السرعه بين 2-3 م/ث


----------



## ابراهيم الطائش (5 يناير 2013)

اخي العزيز هذه السرعة هي الافتراضية وتكون قياسية


----------



## محمد المناخلي (5 يناير 2013)

for grvity flow
flow velocity take as
5-6 ft/min


----------

